# roto tiller



## Ray Adams (Aug 30, 2021)

will 8n work with 5' pto roto tiller, just checking before I buy one..Ray


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

I have an 8n and a PTO tiller, but I have never used the tiller with the 8n. I use it with my B414.

As I see it the 8n does not go slow enough in first gear and the lack of live power would make it difficult to use.

Perhaps I am wrong and someone that has used one with an 8n will give a different answer.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Ray, welcome to the forum.

Vanman is spot on... the 8n is geared too fast for a tiller. When the 8N was designed, tillers didn't exist. But, you can easily prepare your ground using a plow and disc harrow.


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

The exception might be if your 8n has a Sherman transmission. I have never seen one in person so I am not sure.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Vanman08 said:


> The exception might be if your 8n has a Sherman transmission. I have never seen one in person so I am not sure.


A Sherman under drive won't help either as it not only slows the tractor speed but also slows the pto speed.
Ford did not build a tiller capable tractor till 1958 or so when they came out with the Select O Speed transmissions. N Series Fords are handy little tractors and useful for many tasks but running a tiller is not one of them.


----------

